# the different about show and racer homer



## blongboy

? i dont get what is the different? is it because the nose is bigger? do racer fly better? are show bigger?

cause i want a homer with this kind of nose:










can he be both?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

There are racing pigeons with that kind of head shape. There are two kinds of show racers here. They can get confusing, but they do look a lot different.

American Show Racers/Homers - Bred stictly for show, so homing, flying, and racing abilities are ignored.

Show standard racing pigeons - Racing pigeons, not exhibition birds. But there is a standard on how their conformation should be, as well as eyesign if you are entering that category. Some birds will fit the standard, some won't. Doesn't necessarily mean one is a better racer than the other just because it fits the 'standard'. Our combine usually has a show each year. The categories are 100, 200, 300, 400, and 500 miles (if I remember right). These categories are then split down into YC, YH, OC, and OH (young and old cocks and hens). There is also unflown categories for young and old of both sexes. As well as just an overall eyesign category, in which sex and age doesn't matter. So as you can see, these birds are just racing pigeons. But it's fun to enter your best feeling and looking birds just to see how they do in the show cage 


Show homers (I don't like calling them racers since that makes it more confusing. Even though they did originate as having racing ability, they lost it through breeding for show.) are big stocky birds with big heads that just flow right into the beak in a continuous curve.


----------



## blongboy

MaryOfExeter said:


> There are racing pigeons with that kind of head shape. There are two kinds of show racers here. They can get confusing, but they do look a lot different.
> 
> American Show Racers/Homers - Bred stictly for show, so homing, flying, and racing abilities are ignored.
> 
> Show standard racing pigeons - Racing pigeons, not exhibition birds. But there is a standard on how their conformation should be, as well as eyesign if you are entering that category. Some birds will fit the standard, some won't. Doesn't necessarily mean one is a better racer than the other just because it fits the 'standard'. Our combine usually has a show each year. The categories are 100, 200, 300, 400, and 500 miles (if I remember right). These categories are then split down into YC, YH, OC, and OH (young and old cocks and hens). There is also unflown categories for young and old of both sexes. As well as just an overall eyesign category, in which sex and age doesn't matter. So as you can see, these birds are just racing pigeons. But it's fun to enter your best feeling and looking birds just to see how they do in the show cage
> 
> 
> Show homers (I don't like calling them racers since that makes it more confusing. Even though they did originate as having racing ability, they lost it through breeding for show.) are big stocky birds with big heads that just flow right into the beak in a continuous curve.


thank you !


----------



## mookeeman

well show homers are used to compete with one another in pigeon shows 

and racers are used to compete in racing with other competetors to see who's bird is better so to speek


----------



## chayi

nice looking bird. Breeding a show homer with a race homer maybe get something good the best of both worlds good looks and speed


----------



## MaryOfExeter

It would take some work to get them back to racing quality though.


----------



## vangimage

Show Type racing homers are alittle bigger than racing homer, very clean looking and showy. They have that nose, and the one in the picture looks like t show type racing homer/ or show type racer. An american show racer is a bigger pigeon and has the head of a BULL TERRIER, or if you will spuds mckenzie, the bud wiser dog/ Target dog (football shape. Check out American show racer association to see.


----------



## blacksheep

*British Show Racer vs American Show Racer*

Is there a difference? I bought a couple pair at a swap and was told that they were British Show Racers. The ones I own look exactly like the pic shown above. I did a search for American Show Racers on google and came up with a bird with a head of a bull terrier, just as vangimage mentioned.


----------



## vangimage

Post a picture so we can help you.


----------



## clifford

blacksheep said:


> Is there a difference? I bought a couple pair at a swap and was told that they were British Show Racers. The ones I own look exactly like the pic shown above. I did a search for American Show Racers on google and came up with a bird with a head of a bull terrier, just as vangimage mentioned.


We breed the show racer with our racing homers to get a better shaped head for showing our racing homers...They say that if you do that, your racers will get slower I do not think so..... We have hawk problems in Canada that are a pain in the ass...


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Don't get American Show Racers confused with Show-Type Racing Homers. SRH's look like the British Show Racers. However, ASR's are kind of ugly...with huge fat heads


----------



## Jack Wooldridge

*I came close to this dream bird*



MaryOfExeter said:


> There are racing pigeons with that kind of head shape. There are two kinds of show racers here. They can get confusing, but they do look a lot different.
> 
> American Show Racers/Homers - Bred stictly for show, so homing, flying, and racing abilities are ignored.
> 
> Show standard racing pigeons - Racing pigeons, not exhibition birds. But there is a standard on how their conformation should be, as well as eyesign if you are entering that category. Some birds will fit the standard, some won't. Doesn't necessarily mean one is a better racer than the other just because it fits the 'standard'. Our combine usually has a show each year. The categories are 100, 200, 300, 400, and 500 miles (if I remember right). These categories are then split down into YC, YH, OC, and OH (young and old cocks and hens). There is also unflown categories for young and old of both sexes. As well as just an overall eyesign category, in which sex and age doesn't matter. So as you can see, these birds are just racing pigeons. But it's fun to enter your best feeling and looking birds just to see how they do in the show cage
> 
> 
> Show homers (I don't like calling them racers since that makes it more confusing. Even though they did originate as having racing ability, they lost it through breeding for show.) are big stocky birds with big heads that just flow right into the beak in a continuous curve.


In the 1950s I bought a pair of birds at auction at the California State RPO in San Francisco. They were developed and bred by George Greenshields. I bred these birds and immediately my race results shot up. They were also so beautiful that I entered them in the Monterey Pigeon Show and swept with every entry. I also entered them in the Fair and took best of show. These were all in the flown class right off my team. I inquired of George's Greenshieds and a British Magazine writer, I believe called Old Hand said George often said as he won the Show Cup several years. "I had to go to the race team for that one." I let these wonderful flying and showing birds go when I stopped pigeons for a while, thinking I could acquire them again, but they are no more and I have never enjoyed the top results I achieved with them.


----------



## vangimage

Everyone should try American show racers.


----------

